# shed collapse



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

This is what happens with over 12" of snow,. turn to rain, and back to snow.. This was my tractor shed..


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

another


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

show the heigth of snow stacked behind hoe.. about 6 ft high


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

collapse


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

last one


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Amazing!!! Did you have anything in the shed when it collapsed?
Does your insurance cover that or the structure? Did that happen last night?


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

This happened as I backed my tractor out this morning. Under there is still the front bucket, some new double windows, and a cub cadet rding lawn mower.. No insurance.. I bult it my self three years ago..


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Man, real sorry to see this Lamar!  I hope that at least all the things that were under it when it collapsed are OK or at least salvageable. We had something like that happen at my families farm but it was a 60' x 120' equipment shed full of tractors and other equipment that collapsed. Farm Bureau would not cover it. They said they don't cover collapse from snow loads and that they should have taken out that rider if they wanted that coverage. It would be nice if Farm Bureau would have mentioned that BEFORE the collapse. I have snow collapse coverage on my farm policy now and I dropped Farm Bureau and went with another insurance company. Cost a good bit more but at least I know I am covered. Hope you didn't have a lot of money invested in the shed and glad you got your Kubota out before it collapsed. Love your avatar by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Andy, looks like the smilie's are turned of in this section too.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Fixed now, my smilie tester.... army


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Well - [email protected], Lamar! Not a good deal, especially first thing in themorning! Hope everything is safe under there and you get some good weather to clean-up/re-build. Be sure to post some pictures of the new shed! Good luck and sorry to hear it. I'm in the proccess of building a tractor shed myself.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lamar Holland _
> *This happened as I backed my tractor out this morning......... *


By-doggies, Lamar, sounds like you had a close call. Sorry to hear about your losing your shed, but glad your widow isn't the one who is having to do the telling.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I feel badly for you and wish you a speedy recovery!!

Snow = on average one inch of water per 12 inches per depth (varies greatly with the moisture content!!

One gallon of water weighs approx 8 pounds!! One Sq foot = 144Sq inches, you now have a load of approx 50 lbs per SQ ft. (the reason i'm not making this exact is I don't know the moisture content of the snow load)

Assuming his shed has 800 sq feet of roof surface , it theoretically collapsed under a load of 40,000 pounds or 20 tons!!!

Please stress your structures for at least this amount of load and reduce it accordingly and quickly when snow is accumaliting at this rate!!

Sorry for being a wind bag!! Just an old Alaskan who has seen this phenomena more than I should have!!


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lamar Holland _
> *This happened as I backed my tractor out this morning. Under there is still the front bucket, some new double windows, and a cub cadet rding lawn mower.. No insurance.. I bult it my self three years ago.. *


Sounds like you backed it out just in time!Someone must have been watching out for you.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Actually, Dean - the average weight of snow is 5.2# per square foot! (12" x 12" x 10"), 6.24# per cubic foot. What you're figuring is "snow load" not snow weight! A roof of 800 square feet, with a 12" snowfall would have a snow weight of 4992#, of course, the weight may vary a little, depending on water content. Regardless, it's still pretty heavy!encil sm


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks FF,
My example was to show the potential and why Snow load is important to those that may not know!! precisely why I stated this " (the reason I'm not making this exact is I don't know the moisture content of the snow load)"

We can set off to the side and argue #'s till our roofs collapse !! The fact is his did and right or wrong, I felt it neccesarry to alert others why!! 

Someone do the math and I stand corrected!! My sincere apologies!!


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Wow, Lamar. That's a heck of a way to start your day. Like the others said, you were lucky not to be under it when it gave way. I hope you have *good* luck salvaging the contents!

-=A=-


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *Thanks FF,
> My example was to show the potential and why Snow load is important to those that may not know!! precisely why I stated this " (the reason I'm not making this exact is I don't know the moisture content of the snow load)"
> 
> ...


No apologies needed, Dean! Hope Lamar gets the new shed built soon!


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

This old farm in split in half. In other words, we have a house and barn and 12 acres or within a few square feet of 12.. The sister in law has the other acreage, all open.. Was suppose to build a home last year, One thing after another got in her way and nothing was done. This year, in fact the last 5 weeks or so, they have started the permit process, property descriptions and the rest,. I did the perc test for them last year so this is all set,... In our old and small barn, is all her furniture. We can't open the door less someone gets clobbered by falling debris. So, I beefed up my temporary tractor shed that has stood for three years.. And I do understand snow loads, especially after chairing several bldg committee's for municipal bldgs.. What I did wrong, was spread out the side walls another foot a piece then beefed it up... I spread it a foot too far. THe loader bucket and cub rider are fine, other that schrapnel all over them. Can't see the triple window yet. In either case, if they finally build next door. A new 10 X 10 overhead will fill one barn wall. Then, tractor, trailer, rake, mower and everything else will have it's own home.


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 4, 2003)

Real sorry to see that happen to you, Lamar. At least it didn't happen while you were inside or that you didn't get much damage to your equipment. Best of luck to you.

-LC


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

*snow load*



> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *Actually, Dean *


I thought it was Arch dean


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: snow load*



> _Originally posted by lb59 _
> *I thought it was Arch dean *


Dean, Archdean,........... just don't call him late for supper!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Lamar, Just wodering if you ever did get that shed rebuilt?


----------

